# Oxymoron



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry - Late getting my Rx filled and am a bit bitter today 

Saw the "Sex and Marriage" forum title and" oxymoron" was the first thing that entered my mind.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Hahahaha.... yes, well said!


----------

